# Modifier 50 - With the new CPT changes



## sdreynolds (Jan 9, 2014)

With the new CPT changes in 2014 for breast biopsies, it states I should use modifier 50 for bilateral breast procedures. In this case, I have 2 biopies. One on the left and one on right both using stereotactic guidance. Would I code 19081 (LT) and 19081 (50,RT) or can I use the additional lesion code for the RT breast 19082 and use modifier 50?


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 9, 2014)

When you have bilateral procedures, using RT and LT would not be correct coding; stick to using just the modifier 50.  You are not describing a situation where an additional lesion is performed so I would avoid billing for that CPT code.


----------



## smdeking (Mar 19, 2014)

*Bilateral Breast Procedures?*

I'm confused, I just saw a denial for a bilateral 19081 procedure that we billed as: 19081-50 due to it being RT and LT. It was denied for exceeding number of billable units. So my question is, should we just bill these as 19081 and 19082 regardless if there is a RT and LT? The code specifically states, "first lesion". Please advise.


----------

